# EQ thick blood question (important)



## chris42393 (Oct 14, 2011)

my last cycle i was just running EQ, and im afraid that my blood has gotten to thick and has caused clot.

could this clot be in the way of one of my heart valves and cause my Blood pressure to drop? is this possible? because if im sitting still for to long my BP drops and i blackout (only happend 3 times, twice while sleeping and once while sitting).

this has NEVER happened before this cycle.

thanks!


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 14, 2011)

How did you blackout while you were sleeping?  And I'm not sure if eq can cause this but if you blacked out 3x id see a doctor


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 14, 2011)

your BP drops to low and you blackout i guess idk, its hard to explain. and i have seen a doctor... he put me on a beta blocker, and thats it.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 14, 2011)

EQ can cause blood clots.

Brainstorm: maybe next time, just don't use EQ?


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 14, 2011)

How long have you been taking  your beta blocker?  this is a symptom of too much beta blocker.  You need to let your doc know right away.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 14, 2011)

Does your doc know that you have been using EQ??  You won't get anywhere if he doesn't know....



/V


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 14, 2011)

no he doesnt know.. i plan to tell him tuesday when i see him. idk if its the EQ though cus it started happening after my cycle..??

and i started taking the beta blocker after the 3rd black out so i dont think its that..


----------



## russd (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, EQ can cause high increase in RBC. Actually, my understanding is that many AAS can cause same increase. My TRT doc did bloodwork last month and my RBC was high. He suggested that I take fish oil and Niacin to help with this. Also suggested donating blood regularly. 

Baby asprin will also help to thin the blood, as will some of the lower dose specialty asprin, but if you're worried about an already formed clot, you should get to the doctor.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 28, 2012)

russd said:


> Yes, EQ can cause high increase in RBC. Actually, my understanding is that many AAS can cause same increase. My TRT doc did bloodwork last month and my RBC was high. He suggested that I take fish oil and Niacin to help with this. Also suggested donating blood regularly.
> 
> Baby asprin will also help to thin the blood, as will some of the lower dose specialty asprin, but if you're worried about an already formed clot, you should get to the doctor.



Donating blood is quite healthy for men to prevent iron build up as well as refreshing RBC.  Unfortunately I can't donate having been stationed overseas where they fed us potential mad cow from England.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 28, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Donating blood is quite healthy for men to prevent iron build up as well as refreshing RBC.  Unfortunately I can't donate having been stationed overseas where they fed us potential mad cow from England.



I would have them take it out anyways and toss it.


----------



## tedtest (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said . you can get a doctor write you a script to drain a pint and they will just discard it. or do some research and do it yourself . drain 450ml. go get CBC panel in a week and see where at if still high RBC , HEMO , HEMA drain another 450ml


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Good ole bloodletting. That's what we need.


----------



## squigader (Feb 29, 2012)

tedtest said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said . you can get a doctor write you a script to drain a pint and they will just discard it. or do some research and do it yourself . drain 450ml. go get CBC panel in a week and see where at if still high RBC , HEMO , HEMA drain another 450ml



This. Get some blood drawn, and if you really have blacked out more than once, stop whatever it is that is causing it. Your life is more important than a specific compound.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

How do you blackout while sleeping???


----------



## Doogsy (Feb 29, 2012)

Take 1 baby asprin per day preferably enteric coated. Will help thin the blood. Its a MUST for ALL AAS users! 

GICH


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 29, 2012)

I take one 81mg baby aspirin every day and have for years. 
It does help thin the blood. 
Even Ronnie coleman takes a baby aspirin every day with about 100 other things. LOL


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 1, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I would have them take it out anyways and toss it.


I didn't know they would do that.  I'll check on that the next time I"m in there.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 1, 2012)

Uh speaking of drawing your own blood, how would one do that? Could you just take the plunger out of a syringe and find your vein, just let the shit flow for a bit...... Sounds crazy but I don't exactly have 450ml syringes around so wondering how one would do that?


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Mar 1, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Uh speaking of drawing your own blood, how would one do that? Could you just take the plunger out of a syringe and find your vein, just let the shit flow for a bit...... Sounds crazy but I don't exactly have 450ml syringes around so wondering how one would do that?


Just go to a blood drive, they have them all the time. My Hematocrit was high so I went red cross yesterday.


----------



## dgp (Mar 1, 2012)

chris42393 said:


> my last cycle i was just running EQ, and *im afraid that my blood has gotten to thick* *and has caused clot*.
> could this clot be in the way of one of my heart valves and cause my Blood pressure to drop? is this possible? because if im sitting still for to long my BP drops and i blackout (only happend 3 times, twice while sleeping and once while sitting).
> 
> this has NEVER happened before this cycle.
> ...


 
EQ will not cause a clot. Clots are caused by the buildup of plaque on the walls of an artery. It will start with a small tear and over time will cause a build up on the walls of your arteries. This is called atherosclerosis, it is a common disorder. It occurs when fat, cholesterol, and other substances build up in the walls of arteries and form hard structures called plaques.

With that said your problem is preexisting, and you need to consult your dr and tell him all drugs your taking. Though steroids didn’t cause your problem, they’re not helping. They will increase RBC production from the bone marrow which will affect blood viscosity.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

He'll ya if you pass out that many tines a doc.would be the best thing you could do.How do you know you pass out when you are asleep?


----------



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 2, 2012)

blood clotting not based on RBC although increase in RBC increases volume of blood which can increase BP and make it harder to get to smaller arterties in the body.  Blood Clotting is measures by PT, PTT.  those blood work values are in seconds. the lower the time the quicker you clot the higher the time the less you clot thats why you have medications such as coumadin(warfarin) for PT time, PTT time you use heparin increase bleeding time to prevent clots save with coumadin


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 2, 2012)

EQ can def cause the blood to thicken,anytime you increase your RBC too high this can happen.


----------



## nby (Mar 2, 2012)

dgp said:


> EQ will not cause a clot. Clots are caused by the buildup of plaque on the walls of an artery. It will start with a small tear and over time will cause a build up on the walls of your arteries. This is called atherosclerosis, it is a common disorder. It occurs when fat, cholesterol, and other substances build up in the walls of arteries and form hard structures called plaques.
> 
> With that said your problem is preexisting, and you need to consult your dr and tell him all drugs your taking. *Though steroids didn???t cause your problem, they???re not helping*. They will increase RBC production from the bone marrow which will affect blood viscosity.



This last bit is untrue tho. A lot of steroids are harsh on lipids which will give an increase in LDL and of course lower HDL which in time will lead up to plaque build-up. So if someone's been on orals for continued time without letting their cholesterol get back to normal range, they'll face this issue sooner than later.

So steroids _could_ be the cause of this (if the user has been on gear long enough).


----------



## dgp (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Your right


----------



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 3, 2012)

if you want to take out blood you can u syringe and needle in a vein.  or just a straight needed but that way it will go all over the place


----------

